
Ask HN: What are your heuristics for deciding which HN links to click on? - refrigerator
I&#x27;ve realised that I&#x27;ve built up a set of heuristics for deciding what to read on HN:<p>- don&#x27;t click on anything with the word &quot;quantum&quot; in it — it&#x27;s either too technical for me (physics or computing) or mainstream fluff with no substance<p>- don&#x27;t click on very specific programming language links, unless they&#x27;re about Python or frontend web stuff (just not interested in languages I don&#x27;t use)<p>- will read anything from certain domains — danluu.com, stratechery.com, wikipedia.org, fermatslibrary.org<p>- won&#x27;t click on the latest iteration of &quot;ML tutorial for beginners&quot; that makes it to the front page (not the right audience, but nice to see this stuff getting popular)<p>What are your heuristics?
======
mettamage
Hacker News is basically slowly but surely converting me more into a technical
person. When I came here first, I mostly looked at the psychological articles
and some web articles. But when I felt a bit more focused and bold I'd go for
more technical articles. I have been doing this ever since and I have noticed
there are two types of technical articles I really like:

1\. any computer graphics reverse engineer article, or reverse engineering
regarding a game console, or the posts about Dolphin the gamecube emulator.

2\. any security article. Especially about exploits or vulnerabilities.

I was surprised at how well I understood them. But I think in part it has to
do with that I sometimes venture out and expand my comfort zone. I keep on
expanding my comfort zone through Hacker News, it really supplemented my
computer science education quite well.

I also use it a lot as a search engine to find high quality educational
content. All those upvotes matter. And if the upvotes don't matter -- the
educational resource is quite bad -- then there's always some insightful
comment about a good resource. I learned a thing or two about deep learning
this way and how it relates to topology. I've never read anything about
topology before! That's just really cool that some resources can give you a
basic intuition about it.

~~~
spondyl
It's surprising what you can learn by osmosis! You don't necessarily have to
understand everything but you absorb over time, just like how children learn
their first language I suppose

~~~
aequitas
I found that following humor blogs about certain specialist area's also help a
lot with the osmosis. One example is DBAreactions. I'm Dev/Ops, so naturally I
have to touch on DBA tasks but not enough to get fully involved in the field.
Following the humor blog and sometimes stumbling upon a joke I don't get tells
me there is some knowledge that must be so common (ie important) in that field
that I miss. So then a task arises for me to learn to laugh at the joke.

------
aaavl2821
I've found that when there are a decent number more comments than upvotes (say
1.25+ comment / upvote ratio) it is generally a controversial topic, probably
with a huge amount of subcomments under the top comment. If it is in my
domain, I tend to ignore it, as I've often heard both sides many times before
and its draining to see debates play out again. If it isn't in my domain and
it is interesting, I'll check it out and often learn something. If its outside
my domain and not a particularly interesting topic, if i'm bored i may check
it out to entertain myself for a bit

for Ask HN, the comment / upvote ratio seems like it indicates a topic that
people are interested in and want to share their two cents (like this one),
rather than a controversial one

i also click on most links from wikipedia, as any wikipedia entry that gets to
the front page seems like it must be very interesting / esoteric. however they
turn out generally to be hit or miss

~~~
aldoushuxley001
Why is it draining to see debates play out again? I know what you mean though,
I feel same way, but just curious your take on it.

~~~
aaavl2821
For me it's most draining when observing debates about the field I work in
where the comments involved display a mixed level of knowledge of the subject.
A lot of times the consensus opinion will in my eyes be under informed or
missing some context, and actively harmful to a productive dialogue. So I feel
a sense of frustration and helplessness. i work in biotech, and biopharma is
an incredibly politically visible and controversial industry now, and I feel
like a lot of the public discourse is driven by people who mean well but
haven't taken the time to understand how the field works

Of course, it is absolutely critical to have diverse perspectives, but I feel
like everyone could row in the same direction if we were on the same page

~~~
walterbell
Applies to journalism, not only HN comments.

------
mindcrime
I almost never click through on the source link initially. The only times I do
are if the topic is something _very_ specifically related to my personal
interests / work, and/or from a reputable domain, and possibly only if it has
a lot of upvotes. I'd say that links to github.com, and arxiv.org are among
the top ones that I'm likely to click through to immediately.

OTOH, anything that looks even vaguely interesting gets an upvote, since that
is the easiest way to "save" a HN link for later (the "favorite" feature
requires you to at least click through to the discussion page first, which is
just enough friction that I mostly don't bother).

Anything in between those two extremes, my heuristic is to click through to
the discussion page, spend some time reading the comments, and then decide if
the source article is worth reading or not. I feel like you can usually tell a
lot about the quality of the underlying article based on what kind of
discussion it generates.

~~~
stephengillie
> _I almost never click through on the source link initially._

Too many on HN use this "hack" to avoid reading the article. It can become
somewhat humorous when an entire comment thread debates points clarified in
the first sentence of TFA.

~~~
mindcrime
That is a fair point.

~~~
waterhouse
I think reading the comments first is a fine strategy if you haven't decided
to post a comment of your own. If you _do_ comment, as a good citizen you
should probably check the article before submitting your reply.

------
sam0x17
1\. anything crystal / ruby related

2\. rust and golang related stuff, so I can further justify my choice of
crystal

3\. security exploits

4\. dramas, like angry co-founders duking it out on HN, love that stuff

5\. philosophy of mind / consciousness related stuff

6\. stuff that tells me when I can get a consumer-grade quantum computer
(never happens, or can only multiply 3 * 5 for 50 million dollars)

7\. anything that sounds like a horizontally and vertically scalable database
solution -- been looking for something like citus or google cloud spanner, but
with a $5/month starting plan since forever ago. Note: a $90/month starting
plan != scalable imo, as it doesn't allow me to justify developing with it.

8\. "here is a super fast hash table implementation"

9\. "new data structure" (happens almost never)

10\. "programming language performance benchmark"

11\. microsoft/google/facebook/apple/amazon hating never gets old

12\. news that [language I care about] now runs on web assembly (never
happens)

13\. "RSA encryption broken by efficient factorization of large semiprimes"
(world would end for a few days)

14\. proof or disproof of p = np

15\. autonomous driving stuff

things to avoid:

1\. anything related to react/vue, though I might click if it's vue just for
them sticking it to react

2\. anything about VC stuff, because I don't come here to read that

3\. news that [language I don't like] now runs on web assembly (every day)

4\. x new javascript framework

------
IpV8
I click on most things that start with "10 ways to..." and then immediately
regret it. I then repeat the process with "Kubernuts (is/isn't) the best thing
ever" and then immediately regret it. And then I click on the comments of any
article that I have industry specific knowledge on and tell everyone why their
opinion is wrong without reading the article.

Gosh I need a new way to kill time.

~~~
ohmatt
Sounds about like me. Except I mostly lurk in the comments. I keep HN as my
home tab though, so every morning I scroll through top posts and look for what
appeals to me. Generally articles that are either a) dumb, and then I regret
reading them, or b) too technical or too long, so I save them to Pocket, and
then never read them. (I do actually read some articles, it just seems like a
majority of the time I save articles to read and then never get around to it)

------
danso
\- Anything with >500 upvotes that isn't general news, the more
technical/esoteric, the better.

\- "How to write/build a [something]" if that "something" is fairly low-level,
like a compiler.

\- Just about anything involving bees.

\- Highly-voted threads with mundane headlines -- i.e. either the content is
good enough to not need a catchy headline, or its headline has been changed to
be less clickbaity -- which might mean the mods thought it was worth saving
rather than flagging into oblivion.

\- Virtually any Show HNs that happen to make it to the front page

\- Ask HNs that have > 50 comments.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> Ask HNs that have > 50 comments.

Apparently you make exceptions for interesting cases:D (currently this thread
is at 21 comments)

------
petecooper
Click on:

\- stuff I know a bit about, and can perhaps offer some anecdata on rather
than commentary (because you're all far smarter than me on everything, and
that's wonderful) \- stuff that reminds me that working for all these hours is
worth it after all (because I need it) \- stuff that tells me that working for
all these hours is preposterous and I should re-assess what I'm doing (because
I need this, too) \- Ask HN posts that show some human humility and a wanting
to learn

------
ivm
I wrote a simple extension for hckrnews.com to hide submissions based on words
and domains:
[https://gist.github.com/ivmirx/66a0015884d44297ea05a8c54d935...](https://gist.github.com/ivmirx/66a0015884d44297ea05a8c54d93566d)

I filter out all the languages and tech that I don't use, corporate news, US
news, crypto news, and some bad journalism.

~~~
kickscondor
This seems like a great idea which I wish was in higher prevalence - designing
a simple algorithm yourself that you can understand easily and which can't be
gamed, because it is unique.

This seemed to be the promise of spam filters - you get to train them
yourself! The difficulty is that it becomes so complex and vague that you
can't undo its biases easily. It also reinforces the past at the expense of
closing openings for the future to leak in.

Thanks for the code!

------
carapace
If you want pure technical crunchy hits of great goodness (no pol no fluff no
bs) the best heuristic I've developed is to look for the things that reach
front page with 30~40 pts but have almost no comments. These usually tend to
be PDFs of research papers describing some awesome but highly advanced or
technical cool thing, right on the edge of comprehensibility.

My theory is, we're all crouched around like proto-humans before the Monolith,
upvoting and hoping someone bold and clever will touch it, or better yet, that
one of the aliens who put it there will show up and tell us what it is. ;-P

------
stephengillie
I start by scanning through the front page and clicking "HIDE" on:

    
    
      Betterridge Headlines
      Articles with a (YEAR)
      Articles with a [PDF] 
      "Do X in Language"
      Blockchain-related
      Mac-related
      "Ask HN: List things"
      Hiring notices
    

\- Specific domains:

    
    
      All newspapers
      All longform sites
      All clickbait sites
      All health information
      Medium
      Github
      Wikipedia
      Stratechery
    

This usually clears out all the time-sinks, ads, "Github spam" and clickbait.
And sometimes you find a Tesla article or 2 that's been pushed back to the 2nd
or 3rd page.

~~~
alexandercrohde
I HIDE:

"X" the good parts

"X" driven design

Building a toy "X" in toy language "Y" in Z minutes

How to interview [another random internet opinion]

Anything that's crawling with cp-grey types.

Anecdote about hallucinogen curing every psychological problem

2-week Microstudy on nootropic improving attention

~~~
stephengillie
> _Anything that 's crawling with cp-grey types._

Is this like CGP Grey?

------
waivek
I've basically learned web design and development through HN.

The only links I click on are related to making static websites without any
frameworks. Otherwise, if the websites domain is a new one, I'll click on it
to see if the website has an interesting font or layout.

I never check the comments on HN for many things non-STEM, more specifically
economics, philosophy, psychology, education, academic research, political
science, fashion, and more. Those comments are generally filled with people
trying to use first principles poorly to speak on subjects they don't have
industrial experience in.

The best resources I've gained via HN

1\. practicaltypography.com - Basically my foundation when it comes to
designing any text in personal documents, websites, video games and more.

2\. worrydream.com - The best HCI resource freely available on the internet.
It opened my eyes to the sorry state of software with respect to usability.

3\. Data Oriented Design - Research into this field gave me a definitive
answer on the merits of continuing to struggle with learning functional
programming versus going all in on traditional C style development.

------
simonebrunozzi
You rock. This is possibly one of the most interesting questions I
periodically ask myself... And never thought of asking the HN community!
Bravo.

------
finaliteration
\- Golang.

\- “X is dead/dying” just because I want to see if there’s any sort of logic
to it and to see the comments (which can actually be pretty useful)

\- Psychology-related things (especially about depression, PTSD, burnout)

\- Tutorials that I may find useful

\- Security/exploits (like the latest ESLint issue)

\- Apple-related articles (because I use Apple products but know they aren’t
perfect and want to see both sides)

------
infogulch
A post with a few comments ranks much higher for me than one with just
upvotes. The main reason I upvote something is because I want it to have more
exposure so more people will comment on it. Having an expert in the field or
the author of the paper etc just pop in and start answering questions is my
favorite thing about HN.

Unsurprisingly, I check the comments first, unless it specifically piques my
interest (which isn't hard), and then I leave the comments open as a parent
tab to check later because if I'm interested in a topic I'm interested in
opinions of it.

These are more likely for me to click through to:

* Databases and programming languages: theory, standards, etc.

* Specific languages I like reading about: rust, go, .net

* A little bit of general world news

* Psycology

* Security

* Anything really technical. I like picking up on new modes of thought even if I don't understand the topic.

* Anything that stays on the homepage for a while I'm likely to check out

------
ohmatt
I tend to (as others have mentioned) focus on languages or fields I'm familiar
with. Lots of articles on frontend stuff, and JS libraries, even ones I don't
use. Mainly just to get a feel for what is out there. A lot of the time I like
to read comments more than the actual article on a lot of things, because I
find opinions on HN (specifically comments that have long threads with
multiple replies) to offer a better understanding of things than the actual
article. A lot of articles are somewhat biased, intentional or not, and
reading the comments (most of the time) offers a better perspective from
people actually using/working in/experiencing, things the articles are talking
about.

------
detaro
When in doubt from the title:

unknown domains, blogspot.com, some known high-quality sites > Github >
general news/media sites > medium.com, hackernoon.com, dev.to

I tend to look at Show HN. I look at the new queue a lot, less so at the front
page.

------
exolymph
I don't consciously or systemically apply any heuristics, but if I think back
on the topics that tend to pique my interest: Business and VC, economics,
infosec, tech politics, FL/OSS drama, psychology / human nature, and oddities
that seem out of place here (because those stories must be especially
interesting!). Occasionally web dev tools if they look like something I might
use — for example, new static site generators.

I nearly always read the comments first and rarely click through to the
original story. The comments are the point of HN for me.

------
faizshah
I find myself thinking about whether the comments will have anything
interesting in them. If I think there will be then I click on the comments
page and read through the top few comments. If there's a lot of discussion
about the OP link itself only then will I actually click the link. I do the
same for reddit.

Side note: I think that there are many articles/blogs on the internet that
have less information than a good reddit/HN comment and this is why many users
of HN and Reddit go to the comments first.

------
balladeer
Posts that are either Ask/Show HN, or links to articles/tutorials of tools and
services of personal usage - personal backup articles, a nice little
desktop/mobile app, a new messaging service of note, or a new mobile or laptop
that is trying to something new etc. Comments are where I look for interesting
content on such posts.

I almost always avoid those yet another JS and JS/Native/web/blogging/static
site framework articles. Android dev, my bread and butter, is rarely shared
and discussed on HN and since I don't (usually) browse HN during work I would
anyway be not interested in things related to my work (I try to
compartmentalise it like that - leave work when I leave office). Most of the
tech discussions here are of backend, dev ops, and web dev which don't really
interest me. I also avoid discussions or articles which have low level
implantation details.

I also avoid those _list_ articles - "best way(s) to….", "best/most X..", "Y
is X…" etc. Or an article that sounds like a rant from the title unless it's
by someone like DHH or the Pinboard founder or has a large number of comments.
Or posts about something from my country or this side of the world.

I also look for one of those rare excellent non-tech article (preferably a
long-read) - on policy, on history et cetera. And articles related to policy,
privacy etc - comments are pretty informative on such posts, even though the
posts are overwhelmingly US centric but that I think is just the website
demographic. Actually I think I prefer non-tech articles.

------
drenvuk
\- Technical things that have nothing to do with how amazing or bad Rust,
Golang, or a new js fotm is. Hype distortion is bad.

\- Math stuff

\- Bug fixes and security things

\- Career related things

I try to avoid flamewar topics and articles that debate
gender/race/politics/psychology for the 309838th time. They usually just make
me angry, everyone has the same opinion coming out of it as they did going in
and when I'm done reading I've learned nothing new. I wish they would be
posted less.

------
40four
I find it amusing that my approach is almost the exact inverse of the OP.

\- If it has the word "quantum" in it, I almost always click it. I like things
that are too technical for me. I really enjoy challenging scientific/
mathmatical articles, they are fascinating & humbling at the same time.

\- certainly click on very specific programming language links, especially
languages that I don't use. I am curious, and try to expose myself to a wide
range of languages.

\- won't read anything from certain domains, anything of questionable quality
or click-baity/ tabloidy, eg. buzzfeed.com. Also, go on rants in comments
about said questionable websites & how mad it makes me we are driving traffic
& ad revenue to those jerks :p

\- will click on the latest iteration of "MLS tutorial for beginners". I AM
the right audience, and am highly interested in the applications of training
models.

Basically I use HN to learn about things I don't know. I try to expand my
horizons, and glean any useful knowledge or information I can from people way
smarter and experienced than me.

------
anonacct37
Inversely correlated to number of comments.

Fluff article on bike shedding? 500 comments by know it all.

Technical deep dive into exciting new area? No comments.

------
koolba
I rarely click on anything not on the front page from a domain I don’t
recognize. Even with all the noscript and ad blockers in the world there are
too many baddies out there to justify the risk.

As far as the front page goes I lean toward titles that are about (in no
particular order):

Infosec

Politics

Databases

Kernel / OS

News about major tech corps

I upvote stories that I want to see a discussion about or stories that I want
to have a discussion about.

------
vortico
I look for keywords regarding the tools I use and that describe myself. For
me, it's C, C++, random Javascript libraries, databases, certain computer
hardware, companies I use, and certain startup business terms. It can be a
keyword soup that doesn't make sense and I'll still click on it.

I also click on words that appear to be made up, because I've been trained
that I'll usually get to read about a cool new library, programming language,
or programming tool.

In your example, "quantum" is too vague. Even though I've worked for years in
quantum-whatever areas, I feel that the word "quantum" doesn't describe myself
due to being too general, so it doesn't trigger my attention.

So basically, I just scan the front page for words that are attractive to me,
never fully reading headlines until I've already decided I'll click on it.

------
walterbell
One predictive signal is submitter name, based on experience with their past
submissions and HN comments.

------
seangrogg
I tend to be a "comments first to see if the source may be interesting" type;
this has some subtle effects on my heuristics.

1) I tend to avoid (the more obvious) clickbait. Useless information aside it
usually spares me the inevitable thread about it being clickbait.

2) I tend to avoid political links. The source is usually politically bent,
the comments are polarizing, and it's often unnecessarily toxic.

3) I tend to avoid failure/scandal articles. They are usually just people
acting smug because it was obvious that reboxing pizzas at cost was not a
sustainable business model. No substance.

4) I tend to enjoy reading technical articles on languages/tools that I use or
aspire to use. They're often full of very interesting discussions. I
especially like release candidates/patch notes as people often have uses for
new features that I hadn't quite considered or groked which makes the value-
add all the greater for me.

5) I like a lot of articles about potential futures; where we're going with
DNA, with space, with physics, etc. These are things well at the periphery of
my own knowledge but seeing passionate people talk about what the future could
hold excites me for what I have to look forward to in my life.

6) Beyond those heuristics I also often do a lot of thread-collapsing when I
see things start to devolve into zealous/crude mentality. That being said, I
often do follow witty retorts and quips, so there's that.

7) I also check out a lot of new languages and tools, not particularly because
I want to use them but because I want to know the kinds of problems they
perceive with existing tools and how they went about determining solutions to
them. It's fun to see some of them start to mature and turn into real things,
though (like Rust, which I do explore).

As far as _actually clicking on the link_ goes, I usually click on anything
that has a few decent comments (or, occasionally, very few comments) and will
often read it if it seems highly interesting or opens well and is long-form.

------
pjdorrell
I always click on anything on the front page where I don’t understand the
headline. If it’s good enough to get votes _and_ I don’t know what it is, then
it’s likely to be a good opportunity for me to learn something new.

------
togusa2017
If its anything I expect their will be fights and complains. Hell yeah inam
clicking those l. For now my mind looks for

1\. Uber screwed up in a new way.

2\. How interview process sucks.

3\. Why this X language / framework sucks or we are leaving this.

~~~
exolymph
Lol, I'm right there with you. I find arguing online to be really stressful,
but a lot of the time I enjoy reading other people's online arguments. Drama
voyeurism.

------
qubax
I try not to click on nytimes, washingtonpost and all the corporate/state
propaganda junk. And most importantly anything with a question for a headline
( except for Ask HN obviously).

Other than that, I'm open for anything CS/programming/tech/internet related
topics.

I hate seeing so much anti-facebook, pro-vegan, climate change, etc obvious
agenda pushing by organizations here. Though the mods do a good job of
filtering much of it out, but it's obvious there are organizations dedicated
to spamming HN to push their agenda.

------
mygo
If it’s trending on the front page and I have no idea what it’s even remotely
about, then I’m definitely clicking. Why else am I here if not to be exposed
to things outside of my day to day?

------
michael_leachim
1\. Will click on anything with the number of comments more than 100. 2\. Then
will read the first couple of comments 3\. Then will decide whether to read
the original article

------
z3phyr
For the main page:

1) Anything which has high number of votes and moderate amount of comments is
a good technical post.

2) Anything with high number of votes and more or less equal (or higher)
amount of comments is a controversial post.

3) Anything with very high votes and a few comments is a very niche tech post
I generally keep an eye on.

For everything else, I just keep an eye on my favurite topics: Emulation,
Systems Level Programming, Gamedev

There are some posts which do not cross 100 Mark, but still seem to be gold.
Trust your favourites

------
nitwit005
Security vulnerability articles are often good. You get an in depth look at a
piece of technology and problem solving related to it.

Announcements of company shutdowns can be interesting. The posts themselves
tend not to be informative, but the comments can be quite insightful. There
are almost always customers who chime in.

I'd fully ignore hype of the moment topics like cryptocurrencies or AI. Good
articles on these subjects exist, but they are drowned out by noise.

------
tuesdayrain
I love reading anything related to JavaScript(ideally React) and
cryptocurrencies. I am probably the worst kind of techie in the eyes of quite
a few people here.

------
krrishd
i think i used to have some inherent heuristics around avoiding content that i
assumed would be a little too technical etc, but at some point i kinda dropped
all preconceptions and decided to click on random stuff and exit within ~30
seconds if it seemed boring -- i think it's exposed me to a lot of content
that has actually been super interesting that i'd otherwise have avoided for
fear of not understanding much.

------
AlexCoventry
I check the comments for any link which looks vaguely interesting. If the top
few comments aren't slamming it, I take a closer look.

~~~
deeg
I'm pretty similar. I especially do this when the title has a click-baity
title.

I will usually open a topic if it has a lot of comments, even if it's
something I normally have no interest in. I've learned more than a few things
from fellow Hackers.

------
aekt
I thought I was mainly looking at two numbers: points and comments. However,
after I've built a scatter plot of HN, I realized that's not enough. I still
visit HN frequently to look for links with interesting keywords, or from
specific domains.

But one thing is sure, I seldom look at the user, whether it's green or not.

------
davidkellis
If the domain is a mainstream tech/political/general-interest/news
organization, then I ignore it.

------
gnicholas
I’m a non-technical founder, so I click mostly on:

Accessibility-related articles (my field)

Education/edtech articles (my field)

Most Show HNs that I’m in the target demographic for

Political articles that have lots of upvotes or comments (though I won’t
always have the patience for diving into the comments)

Science videos or novelties that appear not to require background knowledge

------
azhenley
1\. Major events and tech news. I don’t read or listen to many news sites so
it helps keep me up on the world.

2\. New programming languages, especially the hobbyist ones. I like to see
what other people think is useful in a language.

3\. Mainstream psychology articles. I find stuff like biases and decision
making fascinating.

------
7402
I almost never click on a link where the title is the same as the domain name,
e.g., "The Story of Foo" where the link is "thestoryoffoo.com"

Such links seem to me to be usually publicity-seeking rather than information-
providing.

------
gt2
\- subjects that I know nothing about

\- subjects I work on daily

That covers everything so needless to say it can be quite addictive.

------
notafraudster
Mostly I click on things that teach me something about programming, things
that make me feel like my comment will add to the noise, or things that
instinctively make me angry.

I avoid everything about startup entrepreneurship like the plague.

------
ATsch
I don't actually ever click on links from the homepage— I usually look at the
comments first, then apply some heuristics like the types of discussions that
are being had to see if I might like the article.

------
plinkplonk
I actively avoid anything to do with geopolitics/US politics/social justice
wars/fads (cryptocurrency), and as a result, I find HN (still) useful and
informative.

------
sAbakumoff
If the title fits one line and I understand every single word from it and can
guess what it is about I click. And believe me, it doesn't happen all the time

------
lhuser123
Usually the comments will help me decide to click or skip.

------
mejo
see the source code of: [https://hackurls.com/](https://hackurls.com/)

------
omidmnzadeh
Ask HN? Just click! I have almost always found some good advice in these
threads.

------
abalaji
If it interests me. Oh, and I always click through to the comments first

------
blisterpeanuts
The science articles are usually pretty interesting. Also, it's a nice place
to catch up on tech announcements from Google, Apple, Facebook etc. In fact
I'd be happy if these were the vast majority of news items.

I tend to avoid links to NYTimes and other paywalled articles. Could be
interesting material but usually all I see is "You have read 5/5 articles.
Please subscribe or wait until next month."

------
tw1010
Follow your bliss.

------
dmitrygr
[dead], because it shows a very interesting bias of the "unbiased" moderators.

------
asdsa5325
If it contains the word "Rust" I automatically upvote

\- every HN reader, apparently

~~~
dang
Please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.

~~~
asdsa5325
What was wrong with my comment? It's valid criticism of HN readers; it's
perfectly substantive.

~~~
dang
Cheap meta drama and overgeneralization is not substantive.

~~~
asdsa5325
Sorry sir- I didn't mean to insult the Great State of YC. Hopefully my social
credit won't go down too much. /s

